# NCEES RECORD - Employment Verification



## PE554433 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just started completing NCEES RECORD for me. I have questions regarding employment verification part of the application. Can anybody provide any suggestions?


My first employment engagement was outside of US. I need to list it as per NCEES instructions but it is unlikely that I could obtain employment verification. I do have substantial (&gt;7 yrs) of qualified engineering experience in US for which I can easily get verification done. How to go about it? What are the acceptable statements of why the verification is unobtainable?

For another short employment engagement my supervisor has retired and he let his PE License expired. I still have his contact details. Should I have him complete the verification or use company vice president to verify the experience?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 2, 2013)

Probably evident from your user name, but do you already hold an active PE license? If so, what did you list for your employment verification on your PE application? I basically used the same information from my PE application for use on my NCEES record application. Although I had to get 2 additional PE references for the NCEES record since only 3 were required for my PE application in my respective state.


----------



## PE554433 (Apr 2, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Probably evident from your user name, but do you already hold an active PE license? If so, what did you list for your employment verification on your PE application? I basically used the same information from my PE application for use on my NCEES record application. Although I had to get 2 additional PE references for the NCEES record since only 3 were required for my PE application in my respective state.


-------

Thank you for your response.

Yes, I do have an active License. However, my state did not require employment verification for each employment engagement for PE application. It required only application endorsement from three registered PEs with total five references. I have listed five currently registered PEs as reference for NCEES RECORD application but providing employment verification for each engagement is a new step for me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Understood. But you still had to provide engineering experience, correct? What did you use for that? That would be the same info I would use for employment engagement on your NCEES record application.


----------



## danderson (Apr 3, 2013)

PE554433 said:


> I just started completing NCEES RECORD for me. I have questions regarding employment verification part of the application. Can anybody provide any suggestions?
> 
> 
> My first employment engagement was outside of US. I need to list it as per NCEES instructions but it is unlikely that I could obtain employment verification. I do have substantial (&gt;7 yrs) of qualified engineering experience in US for which I can easily get verification done. How to go about it? What are the acceptable statements of why the verification is unobtainable?
> ...


They only require verification for the engineering experience. If you have enough in the U.S. list it as NON engineering experience and you won't have to get verification.

Best thing to do on #2 is just call the NCEES and ask them. The lady I talked to was very helpful.


----------



## PE554433 (Apr 4, 2013)

danderson said:


> PE554433 said:
> 
> 
> > I just started completing NCEES RECORD for me. I have questions regarding employment verification part of the application. Can anybody provide any suggestions?
> ...


Thank you. Your suggestions indeed helped.

.


----------

